# 2020 nec



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Since it's almost 2018 , does anyone have any info ofn
when the next cycle is? Is it 2020?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Since it's almost 2018 , does anyone have any info ofn
> when the next cycle is? Is it 2020?


It will be on 2020.

but what change that we dont know until next year or so once the details are coming out of the code changes.,,


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The 2020 should be available before Jan. 1, 2020. About 2 weeks ago was the deadline for proposals so soon we should get an idea of what the cmp members like or don't like


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The 2020 should be available before Jan. 1, 2020. About 2 weeks ago was the deadline for proposals so soon we should get an idea of what the cmp members like or don't like


I know they will like things that help sell manufacturers more products, and they will like things that help protect unqualified people.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The 2020 should be available before Jan. 1, 2020. About 2 weeks ago was the deadline for proposals so soon we should get an idea of what the cmp members like or don't like


Probably require AFCI protection for the whole house minus any 240 volt loads.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

At one point there was talk of requiring a torque wrench for terminals. The question was how would the inspectors test it? If the terminal is loose they could tell but if it were over tightened how would they know.

No, I don't think we will ever see a whole house afci


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I think a whole house GFCI/AFCI would be good if it alarmed instead of cutting off power. I would think it would take a while for an arc to get to the fire stage, so an alarm would allow the customer to continue with power until the arc fault could be found. 

Of course you would still need GFCI circuit protection on individual circuits for personal protection.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> ... so an alarm would allow the customer to continue with power until the arc fault could be found.


Except for the ones that "took the batteries out of the carbon monoxide alarm, all that beeping was giving me a headache!"


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> At one point there was talk of requiring a torque wrench for terminals. The question was how would the inspectors test it? If the terminal is loose they could tell but if it were over tightened how would they know.
> 
> No, I don't think we will ever see a whole house afci


The torque requirement is in the 2017 NEC. 110.14(D)

(D) Installation. Where a tightening torque is indicated as a
numeric value on equipment or in installation instructions
provided by the manufacturer, a calibrated torque tool shall be
used to achieve the indicated torque value, unless the equipment
manufacturer has provided installation instructions for
an alternative method of achieving the required torque.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

It was discussed here before and the best solution I saw was tighten it like normal then swipe over the lug with a paint pen. Inspector will assume it was done to spec since you obviously can't tighten or especially retightbeb each connection in his presence.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> At one point there was talk of requiring a torque wrench for terminals. The question was how would the inspectors test it? If the terminal is loose they could tell but if it were over tightened how would they know.
> 
> No, I don't think we will ever see a whole house afci


I was told by code instructor that the 2017 is a wrap for any further
afci amendments.

I heard that the next code cycle may be focusing on shoring up
article 250 so it's not so damn confusing.


----------

